# Cambridge Show



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Cambridge Show this weekend. Going to take some stuff up there. Even my new 1911. Someone might make me a deal I can’t refuse. We will see how the ammo market is. Got a bunch of 7.62 NATO ball and some other military 30 cal ammo. Selling it all. Holding back on handguns. Will be double If Biden is POTUS.


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Show overpriced. People way to greedy mark ups unbelievable. From $75 to $100 for primers. About any ammo was .60 a round and up.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

So did you sell your ammo?


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Yea, sold 7.62 NATO , 7.62x 39 and M2 ball in MI clips. Only ammo I brought home was 20pk of 45Win Magnum.sold three handguns to include the Colt 1911 I just got. Now will have the fun of finding another.


----------

